# R.a.o.k.



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

This thread is place to acknowledge people for doing something nice for others simply because they wanted to.

PLEASE do not turn this into a venting place for something gone awry. 
This is to acknowledge the good ...... NOT the bad and ugly.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll start off with this: Joe65SkylarkGS sent me some of the new Dash pick-up shoes to try along with some axle spacers.

THANKS Joe.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome Idea Win! I'd like to Acknowledge Rick Carter. He sent me an AFX Sheriff's body. Hey only asked that I pass it on, which I did! Thank you again.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

A big shout out to Win43. Thank you for sending me my first T-jet...a beautiful corvette with vincent wheels that I will treasure forever:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I would like to aknowledge several folks, Lendell Peery, Jim Scrig, Al Pink, Chuck Bamford ,CJ 53, Joe Glyyn, Bill Hall, Jerry Win and Randy Matlock for thier generosity towards me and my addiction.. Thankx Guys you make the Hobby fun.
Humbly
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Goodwrench88, RM, and Partspig! Thanks guys, couldn't do half the stuff I do without the help from these guys!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Goodwrench88, RM, and Partspig! Thanks guys, couldn't do half the stuff I do without the help from these guys!


Same here!! Thanks guys!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to give a BIG shout out to everyone on HT.For all the tips and awesome pictures of their builds and for a laugh or two here and there. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Here's to CWBAM who sent me a sweet AFX Camaro as an extra in a swap of chassis. Made my day!


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone and those at HT for making this a great place to come and share all the awesome things about this hobby.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh MY ! There are some many members here on this forum, that have gone above and beyond the call of duty, and have been very generous to me, and sent me stuff for Free, or threw in added surprises when buying or swapping, and just plain helped me out with info, or steered me to what I was searching for. The number of guys here that have done that for me are too numerous to count or single out, you know who you are- and Mega Kudos go out to you, the Good Guys on this Forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd like to thank BoBhch foe letting a friend of mine send hims some free bodies including a hard to find Tyco Gremlin modified body. Bobhch was making him a "BatmoLola" but .....................................well I guess he forgot:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tuxedo said:


> I'd like to thank BoBhch foe letting a friend of mine send hims some free bodies including a hard to find Tyco Gremlin modified body. Bobhch was making him a "BatmoLola" but .....................................well I guess he forgot:thumbsup:




Sorry to Hear that you can't read Tuxedo... Illiteracy is a problem between all nations


> PLEASE do not turn this into a venting place for something gone awry.
> This is to acknowledge the good ...... NOT the bad and ugly


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm with Ralph on the family here on HT. Everybody shares, helps and it's all good. Special "Atta-boys" to Plymouth 71 and Bill Hall for goodies and motivations sent:thumbsup: And for all the individuals that have run our Xmas Exchange every year AND those who knock themselves out with the creative greatness and participation!

-Paul


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK guys. Let try to make this a little easier. I too can go back and thank a whole bunch of folks too. I started this as maybe a not for the past deals but the present.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gearhead sent me some nice vacuum formed bodies even after i misunderstood his intent in a PM about swap. he was very nice and just sent me these bodies, one of which was vintage and in great shape. thanx gearhead!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

plymouth71 said:


> Sorry to Hear that you can't read Tuxedo... Illiteracy is a problem between all nations


Yep, maybe you should try exactly that, reading that is, LOL. 
I said , and I quote...... "I'd like to thank".......my condolances to you for not being able to read:wave:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tuxedo said:


> I'd like to thank BoBhch foe letting a friend of mine send hims some free bodies including a hard to find Tyco Gremlin modified body. Bobhch was making him a "BatmoLola" but .....................................well I guess he forgot:thumbsup:


Tux, :wave:
Why not post your whole comment so people can see the sarcastic undertone in it. And you may be right ...... maybe he forgot ........ he does have a life outside of slots. 

And why are you chiming in if it was " your Friend" that sent the bodies.
Maybe he should email or PM Bob. 

AS for you, why don't you just stop being a trouble maker :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*my memory is not too good, let me see...*



win43 said:


> OK guys. Let try to make this a little easier. I too can go back and thank a whole bunch of folks too. I started this as maybe a not for the past deals but the present.


 Hmmm...like I said, so many people have done good things for me. But let me think for a minute. I think YOU- win43, sent me some free tires last year? And HoganRacing sent me(Free) several of his custom made resin cast bodies and some old tyco frames. And Gabe Lozano sent me a Free Custom made Paper Dirt Modified body. And Kihm/Sirslotsalot sent me some Free samples of the Lubricants and tires he sells. I know that Alpink sent me some free axles, and PartsPig sent me a bunch of Free resin cast detail parts, and Plymouth71 sent me a Free Dirttrack Camaro body during a swap, and tabcomary sent me(Free) several batches of custom made tires, while others guys(I cannot remember) sent me extra bodies and tires etc....And all this was done within the past 12 months...and that's as "Present" as I can recall.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tuxedo said:


> Yep, maybe you should try exactly that, reading that is, LOL.
> I said , and I quote...... "I'd like to thank".......my condolances to you for not being able to read:wave:



Ok, Maybe you don't understand the term Thank. Look it up, assuming you can spell, and then read the meaning of Bash. Maybe you'll see how what you wrote comes across.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do we need to list each occurrence in a separate post? If so I may hit 6000 tonight.

Okay, I just wanna say thanks to all you guys, small deals and large.
I've had such a blast here since I joined.

THIS.... is my facebook.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Do we need to list each occurrence in a separate post? If so I may hit 6000 tonight.
> 
> Okay, I just wanna say thanks to all you guys, small deals and large.
> I've had such a blast here since I joined.
> ...


Got WAY 2-MANY people 2 list & would probably accidently omit someone if I tried.."SO".....

U ALL Know w/ U r.. deals, sales, trades, gifts & MENTORS :thumbsup:

thankx all ;-) 

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kihm/Sirslotsalot sent me a complimentary set of oils, lubricants and comm drops which i am still evaluating.
I like and recommend the comm drops so far. thanx Khim.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I'll second that Al! Khim is a great guy, he's sent me stuff, we've talked on the phone, he even helped me out with the proxy race I hosted.
Lots of great people here, Parts Pig, Al, aw heck even Honda! Thanks to you all!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

As was said thanks to all for sharing their slots knowledge and experiences.

Special thanks to Randy Matlock for providing me with bodies and showing me his track and techniques.

Thanks also to Roger Corrie for taking the time to show me how to tune a stock t-jet.

Lastly while I wish I was closer to race with some of the groups it seems that many seem to take it much too seriously and that can sometimes make for a less than enjoyable experience.

If you have a local group to race with be thankful.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tabcomary gifted me a whole bunch of very special silicone custom tires that I find very valuable and useful. thank you just doesn't quite say it all. but, thank you it will have to be for now.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i just wanna say thanx to all the slotheads that post pics of builds! that is a big inspiration for me just to see what you guys do!and there is a good comradery that has been developed over time with you guys. free stuff from casters is always a welcome gift that i greatfully accept.and for me a big thrill is to get a pm from guys.there are so many of you dudes that have been very cool to me!you guys are the best and always there to compliment and make funny comments.this hobby has been a real gas for me. i,m glad to sign on and see who,s doing what.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thank You...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Do we need to list each occurrence in a separate post? If so I may hit 6000 tonight.
> 
> Okay, I just wanna say thanks to all you guys, small deals and large.
> I've had such a blast here since I joined.
> ...


Rich,

Hey my friend this is my facebook to...haahhahahaha...you crack me up. :lol:

I would like to thank Rich most recently for the Star Wars themed slot car he sent me. LOVE IT!! 

I'm just going to thank Rich for my most recent Fun Package and thank everyone else from the past (you know who you are) for the TONS of great trading fun!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

When looking at the cases of slot cars in our basement with custom builds from fellow Hobby Talkers and racing them from time to time. It just strikes me as INCREDIBLE that friendships this strong can be made up on HT via the net, Chat, PMs, live meetings and phone.

THANK YOU ALL FOR BEEING MY FRIEND, Bob H.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Bob for Thanking me for being your friend!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am always amazed by everyone on the boards here!!! My HT family rocks!!! :thumbsup: The inspiration, help when there's a problem, and surprise care packages are like icing on the cake!! I can honestly say my HT family is without a doubt one of the greatest creative influences in my life. I never would have achieved what I have in the past few years without youse!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sethndaddy turned me on to some really nice resin bodies which i haven't gotten to yet. but soon, I hope. THANK YOU


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I can make that Bat Lola in 3 notes...O.K. go ahead & name that tune...tah dah*



alpink said:


> sethndaddy turned me on to some really nice resin bodies which i haven't gotten to yet. but soon, I hope. THANK YOU


The same thing happened to me too...THANK YOU Ed!



Tuxedo said:


> I'd like to thank BoBhch foe letting a friend of mine send hims some free bodies including a hard to find Tyco Gremlin modified body. Bobhch was making him a "BatmoLola" but .....................................well I guess he forgot:thumbsup:


Tuxedo,

Well when your friend Scott (aka: Tracy) got kicked off Hobby Talk for Inappropriate postings on Hobby Talk & he did not keep in touch with me after that. 

ScottD961 was alot of fun to talk to in Chat and on the boards. I don't want these hard feelings you are putting out to exist so, now hearing this Re-Newed interest in the Bat-Lola project I have started it and will be done with it soon. Will ship out to ScottD961 as soon as it is done. 

It is going to take a bit for the Bat Wing to get finished up. It needs Red paint and then needs to dry. Also this Custom body will get a Future Clear Coat and that will have to dry too. 




























Will post some better pictures of this when it gets finished. Just don't want to give all the details on this away yet.

Have been busy as heck making things and doing things for the Cub Scouts but, found time today to get this Bat-Lola done up. ENJOY!! 

Is ScottD961 still using the same P.O. box in East Brady, Pa. ?

This is a neat little idea that all started with the discussion of Demo Derby School buses. I believe it was a Batman Bus that Scott was talking about that inspired this build. 

Bob...this thread needed some pictures...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bondoman sent me some real nice optical sensors to try to replace the magnetic sensors on the DragonSlot Drag timing system. KUDOs!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to thank way to many people I worry I would forget someone.
Bill Hall has done hours of repair work for me,
Bobzilla
Joez
Coach
AlPink
Nuther, for the smoothest running tjet I own.
Win43
Wes
Tom Stumpf
Randy
Joe-slotcarman
tjetracer 
splitposter
partspig
And I know there are others, this board is great for browsing cool custom pics and making awesome friends, I signed up way back in 1999 (different name then) and continue to watch and learn and get myself motivated seeing everyones cool things today.
Great Thread Jerry


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> I'll start off with this: Joe65SkylarkGS sent me some of the new Dash pick-up shoes to try along with some axle spacers. THANKS Joe.


The creator of this thread (Win aka The Frisco Kid) has layed me onto some great goodies. Not only did he share the wealth by sending me some samples of the above items that he had received from JoeGS... But then after a recent chat about a particular Porsche I am revisiting, he also sent me some of those incredible (and spendy) machined aluminum mags with axles and jam nuts... AND just in case I wanted to try another pattern, he sent slotted and 8-hole, AND then even a set of Vincents to top it all off. We're going to do a trade if something fits the project, but I don't know which will, so I'll send back what I don't use. Now how's THAT for a good trader ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Tuxedo,

Well when your friend Scott (aka: Tracy) got kicked off Hobby Talk for Inappropriate postings on Hobby Talk & he did not keep in touch with me after that.*
It says he deactivated his acount*

ScottD961 was alot of fun to talk to in Chat and on the boards. I don't want these hard feelings you are putting out to exist so, now hearing this Re-Newed interest in the Bat-Lola project I have started it and will be done with it soon. Will ship out to ScottD961 as soon as it is done. 

It is going to take a bit for the Bat Wing to get finished up. It needs Red paint and then needs to dry. Also this Custom body will get a Future Clear Coat and that will have to dry too. 

Will post some better pictures of this when it gets finished. Just don't want to give all the details on this away yet.

Have been busy as heck making things and doing things for the Cub Scouts but, found time today to get this Bat-Lola done up. ENJOY!! 

Is ScottD961 still using the same P.O. box in East Brady, Pa. ?
*NOPE , I bought his T/A when he passed away a few years ago. He currently resides next to his Grand Father and two daughters in West Monteray Cemetary, PA*

This is a neat little idea that all started with the discussion of Demo Derby School buses. I believe it was a Batman Bus that Scott was talking about that inspired this build. 

Bob...this thread needed some pictures...zilla[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So whats yer point?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*R.I.P. Tracy I didn't know he passed on but, what the Heck?*



Tuxedo said:


> Tuxedo,
> Is ScottD961 still using the same P.O. box in East Brady, Pa. ?
> *NOPE , I bought his T/A when he passed away a few years ago. He currently resides next to his Grand Father and two daughters in West Monteray Cemetery, PA*


Tuxedo,

Sorry to hear this but, now am confused as Heck? 

Tuxedo I can tell that Tracy was a very dear friend of yours.

I'm not going to beat myself up over this. 

Hope you don't let this eat at you anymore either. 

Bob...just let it go...zilla


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tuxedo,
In past years I've sold & traded with Tracy.
We had many correspondence. He spoke openly of his 2 daughters & T/A.
I lost contact via PM & e-mails, simply thinking his interest moved from
HO slots. I'm very sorry to hear of such a loss. 
Dominick


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> So whats yer point?


None, he asked a question and I answered it


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the good words Dyno Dom. I'll pass them on


----------

